# So Cal Classic bike ride



## catfish (Mar 23, 2008)

I hear there's a Classic bike ride in Pacific Beach next week. Can anyone tell me where and when???? Who's going???


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Mar 24, 2008)

*Even Cooler ride.....*

I am not sure about a ride in Pacific beach at the end of March... So if there is one... Let me know... 

  I am however co-hosting a Classic Bike ride and BBQ on April 26th at 12 noon in Mission Bay Park... Accross from tha Bahia Hotel Near the Large Blue Gazebo.... Should be quite the shin dig... Check it out.


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 25, 2008)

I know that a few of the OC and LB regulars are heading to Diego Sunday but there are no ride details as of yet. The ride had been in the planning stages since the beginning of the year and would have been nixed after hearing about the April ride but a few of the principals-including me-cannot make the April ride so here we come...further details to follow.


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2008)

*So Cal Bike Ride*

I want to thank everyone who rode with us Sunday. Had a blast. Saw so old friends and made a few new ones. Some nice bikes. Sorry the girls bailed on us early... Great day for a ride. Spent a few hours talking bikes too. Hope to make a few more of these when I'm back in So Cal.

   Catfish


----------

